# Which Survival /foraging book should i buy ?



## georgiii (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi everyone im new to the forum and i was wondering if someone could help me.


Im looking for the best survival books out there for a northern climate and something not related to a city but mostly for the woods.Im also looking for a book that might help me forage wild edibles where i live (Quebec ,Canada)

Id like it to have everything from trapping to fire building to shelter building ,pretty much everything i would need to survive and more,anything that will be useful.


Thanks !


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

This link will help you with the bushcraft skills.
Watch A-Z of Bushcraft & Survival skills Episodes | How To Videos | Blip

An excellent book for plant ID is Edible Wild Plants.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

tagged


----------



## georgiii (Sep 28, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> This link will help you with the bushcraft skills.
> Watch A-Z of Bushcraft & Survival skills Episodes | How To Videos | Blip
> 
> An excellent book for plant ID is Edible Wild Plants.


Thanks ill look it up.


----------



## gardeneroo7 (Jun 30, 2013)

hi georgiii, 

I use a book called "food for free" by Richard mabey. I use it regularly for reference on foraging out n about. it is a uk book so some food names may seem odd, but genus and species should still be universal.

its small size fits in pocket easy enough- and has probably steered me clear of a few dodgy things, which is a bonus !! 

one thing I am sure of though, if you ever doubt what the food is, just leave it !!

its a great feeling on walkabout the food that you can eat, that is out there ! I also have a book on healing plants and herbs which is handy too for aches n pains etc. 

happy foraging !!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome from Southern Minnesota.

I would start in my public library. Ask the librarians for "self suficiency" books, and books on wildlife and wild plants. Then you have an idea of which books are good and which ones to shine on.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If you decide to get books then get books on edible plants in your area and get one with color photographs of the plants. Bushcraft books range from terrible to good but do some research on fire starting, trapping with hand made traps, fish traps and long lines. Don't depend on a gun to get food.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> The SAS Survival Handbook, The Boy Scouts Handbook, US Army Survival Manual: FM 21-76, A Field Guide to Edible Wild Plants: Eastern and central North America (Peterson Field Guides), and A Field Guide to Medicinal Plants and Herbs: Of Eastern and Central North America (Peterson Field Guides). There are a lot of books out there, these are just a few. I just suggest that you be a little careful about who authors them. A lot of people seem to consider themselves "experts" on survival who really aren't.


These are all good. If I was to start again, I'd start with the SAS Handbook for sure.

SAS Survival Handbook, Revised Edition: For Any Climate, in Any Situation: John 'Lofty' Wiseman: 9780061733192: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the Petersen field guides, got them off half.com


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

The Backpacker's Field Manual, Revised and Updated: A Comprehensive Guide to Mastering Backcountry Skills: Rick Curtis: 9781400053094: Amazon.com: Books

More information on the original version: The Backpacker's Field Manual

Read up on the reviews & information on this book. It's impressive imo. My copy will arrive at the local Walmart in two days. Only $10 after tax and free shipping.

The Backpacker's Field Manual, Revised and Updated: A Comprehensive Guide to Mastering Backcountry Skills, Curtis, Rick: Sports & Recreation : Walmart.com


----------



## georgiii (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you all for the replies i really appreciate it.


----------

